

LoStorage.js - Client-side storage the way it should be - js-coder
https://github.com/js-coder/loStorage.js

======
n-gauge
Good example and if your using the ! in front of the function to save a byte
you could change the for loops like so:

for (var i = 0, l = keys.length; i < l; i++) {

to

for (var i = keys.length; i--;) {

(to save even more)

